# tank discoloration



## chuha (Feb 11, 2003)

i was gone for the weekend and when i came back i noticed that the rocks and gravel in my tank had started to turn a bit brown...i have white rocks and gravel...also there are spots on the glass of my tank that are turning brown as well...i was wondering how i should clean those rocks and also if there is a way i can stop this...it makes my tank look nasty...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Try doing a water change.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Also this doesn't belong in Piranha Discussion.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

either your rocks and gravel are cheap and loosing their colour, or you have fish poo, or algea growth.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

it's algea growing


----------



## chuha (Feb 11, 2003)

should i get an pleco or is there something else i can do?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe get a snail?
Not sure if piranha's go after them but what ever you put in, there is that slight rish of it being on the menu.
either way, self cleaning the rocks and the sides is a sure bet. Just takes time.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

snails never do a great job, just buy a common pleco, it will take car of that no problem


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yea just get a common pleco.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

RHOM said:


> it's algea growing


 yes it is a form of algae most likely. best thing to use to remove it from glass with ease is poly filter wool, or the use of another cloth or substance that is not toxic and has no materials that will break of from the unit.
good luck


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

so get a pleco, then clean the thank, then watch it get eatn?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Water changes and gravel cleaning along with a pleco should do the trick.

also, driftwood that is not properly prepared also discolors the water and makes it look like crap. But since you didn't say you have driftwood in there I would agree that it's algae.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i does sound like algae .i clean my glass with a sponge which has a soft scourer (for washing up) it does not scratch the glass but make sure you dont pick up any gravel in it as this does scratch the glass.
you can remove the rock and clean them under hot water but i would not recomend white as they do discolour easily


----------

